# Looking for Lineage



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss. 
Something to consider, even if you find this bloodline I really doubt the new pup will be anything like Chase but wish you luck on your pursuit. My not so new (8 months now) pup is so much like my 3 yr old it's amazing and the pedigree's couldn't be more different. 
I hope you find a really great breeder with a precious, healthy puppy that helps fill the void in your heart & home.


----------



## WaltersWay18 (Feb 26, 2019)

I would check K9data, I found Rufus Junior of Camelot pretty quickly. Branch out from there and see if you can find the lines your looking for. It's all user entered so there's definitely some gaps but a good place to start.

Pedigree: Rufus Junior of Camelot


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Slow day at work so I looked a little on K9 date. Rufus Jr traced down to a dog named Puddin owned at the time by Yella Dog Goldens. Mentioned in this link

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...01138-has-anyone-heard-yella-dog-goldens.html

I don't see her on his list of girls. He does some health clearances on his dogs but a lot are imported from Europe as they are going for lighter colored dogs, I guess. The European ones are lacking clearances on OFA except for heart and eyes. You could check with him if lineage matters most to you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your loss...  

Your boy looked a LOT like one of my past boys (Sam) - and actually, I remember trying to do the same thing after Sams died at nearly 14. The reason why I found this forum way back then (even before I became a member) it was my googling Sam's breeder and finding that other people were trying to find her. 

She vanished into the woodwork - which left me looking into both sides of the pedigree trying to draw a line to dogs being bred. 

In Sam's case - the mom was a Kiowa bred girl and the dad was an Asterling boy... which mean that he was a pretty unique combination. That uniqueness that was him also meant that it was downright impossible finding any prospective puppies who had similar combos behind them or had the same look. 

Kiowa was still breeding - but different looking dogs....

We ended up going a different track. I got a puppy who was vaguely related to my other dog, and the 2 boys since then have similar lines to him... and different lines.

I'm rambling here.

My point though is what made your beautiful boy so special and perfect.... might have been a very unique gift at the time. 

He had a rather obscure/family bred pedigree - and along those lines, you are not going to find a lot of consistency sometimes. And clearances are likewise prone to be missing... 

Even that European style golden mentioned above is not really a great route to go. Are they breeding the same line of dogs you knew and love? No. Clearly not. 

As well, their website reflects many of the breeding philosophies and jargon that you find for many really not great fad breeders. 

The best I can suggest is cast a wider net. 

Look into good decent breeders in your area who are doing clearances and put a lot of care into what they breed. Doesn't have to be show breeders or field breeders or whatnot. But if you are paying any dollar amount for a pup - they should have full clearances behind them. That is the very least that a breeder should do. 

With us - I have never seen a dog who looks anything like Sam did. He had many faults - while he was a really lovely dog. Many breeders today are focusing on breeding dogs whose strong points are the opposite of what his faults were. But his little attitudes? Or things that I just loved about him? I do find those things in my current dogs. It's enough to heal the sore spots.


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

Best of luck in your search. Looks like a couple people have you pointed in the right direction. When I was researching for a new pup, I stumbled upon a breeder who had a bitch who was a direct niece of our last dog. She looked almost identical to Ruby. Unfortunately, I consider this breeder a puppy mill. They had SIX litters all due in October of that year. I moved on, came here and found a breeder who is doing all the right things for all the right reasons and now we have Piper and couldn't have asked for a better pup.

If you do the research and find the right breeder, you will find a pup that brings you just as much joy as the last one, regardless if they are related to your last dog or not. I wouldn't get your hopes up that if you do find a dog with the same lines that he/she is a carbon copy of your last pup. Just look at humans. You might have six kids, but they all are going to be very different. Add a couple generations in between and it goes even further. Same goes for dogs.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Chase looks like he was a wonderful guy. I have tried to look for direct relatives of my first Golden and even coming from a breeder who used extremely well known and established lines from both conformation and field dogs, I met a dead end. I still go on k9data from time to time to see if anything ever pops up... it's hard to miss him so much even after all of these years.

I have to confess that I am glad I had to give up and search for a new breeder, because if I had not, I wouldn't have ultimately ended up with the dog I have now. My first Golden was a truly fantastic dog, I wish so much that I'd known then what I know now when it comes to training and the resources to go with it. He could have done anything. But the girl I have now has earned her own place in my heart, she is a very different personality but I love her every bit as much for different reasons. And the people who have come into my life because of her are very special too. 

It's ok and 100% normal to want to hold onto a piece of your heart by finding related dogs, but all too often, those dogs are owned by people who have no business breeding dogs and aren't as invested in the proper health and temperament considerations for producing great Goldens. Go ahead and allow yourself to find some healing in the process of researching and networking for a new baby to bring home. You may be amazed at the windows that are opened through some fantastic people on this forum. 

I live in South Carolina, just south of Charlotte. There are plenty of nice breeders in the southeast who would be a terrific choice for your new puppy. If you give us some information about what you are hoping for with your next Golden, there are a lot of great people who can help you network.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss. As someone who now has a pup who is a half-brother to the boy I loved for over 14-years, I understand. My boys have some things in common, but were and are unique, too. Perhaps you can find a relative, but even if you cannot - they are each unique, even when related. You gave your dog a loving home and he returned the love. Your next pup will do the same.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

I too can totally relate. I first joined this forum to search for relatives of Callie and to see if anyone knew her breeder. And thankfully, I found someone here who has recently got his golden from a different breeder, but his golden is actually Callie's cousin (Callie's sire came from his breeder). This felt wonderful knowing a relative is out there of hers. And consequently, he led me to the breeder whom I now have a deposit with for my next golden. Luckily, this breeder is well known, respected breeder doing everything right. I feel blessed that it worked out this way. I really feel a need to have my next golden be somehow related to Callie to feel closer to her. A second blessing came just last week as a new member found me here on the forum and she has Callie's full brother from my breeder. And happens to live in my neighborhood! It's interesting how things work out sometimes. I wish you luck in finding your golden's breeder but if it turns out that they do not do the necessary health clearances, I would encourage you to keep looking. Regardless of where you decide to get your next baby from, it will be the right golden for you. You will have many new precious moments with a new baby.


----------



## msteighner (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi Debbie! I posted this in one other thread but wasn't sure if you'd see it since it was an old thread....I have read a few of your posts on this forum and wondered if you can share the name of the breeder that you have chosen for your new puppy? We are hoping to add a golden puppy to our family this summer and live in the Milwaukee area. Our last golden passed away a few weeks ago at the age of 14. He spent the last 5 years of his life without eyes, after being diagnosed with Golden Retriever Uveitis. Treatments and surgery did not give him pain relief, and so we removed his eyes. Needless to say, I want to find a reputable breeder with health clearances including eyes! Thanks for any help you can send my way!


----------

